# Hampton bar report 5/22/04



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Went out to the hampton bar on my buddies boat. We drifted for flounder. I caught a 24 inch inch flounder that was about 5 or six pounds. I lost 2 fish at the net that were atleast 19 inches. My freind caught 4 under size ones. We also caught about 10 croakers between us. Strange how croaker will hit a flounder rig. Did see a few others caught by boats but all and all it was a pretty slow day.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

I was thinking of hitting that area in the next week sometime- what was the depth where you had the best luck? Also did you use squid or fish strips on the rigs? 

We have had some luck at night around the HRBT using jigs/plastics. Mostly undersized, but a few keepers mixed in.


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Jimmy
I used a white flounder rig with long strips of squid. We had the most bites in 20 to 30 feet of water. I cut some belly strips off the 24 incher for next time we go.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Cool, thanks for the info. I'll be out of town this weekend but plan to get out there next week.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Went up thier last weekend and caught engouhf small one to cover the wall


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

As long as you guys throw them cookie cutter's back...Jack Ace needs all the help he can get when it comes to tagging 


Talkin about croakers hitting anything,hit a Bass assassin....hard head was 16 inches....fun fighting that fish.Hit it twice,and thought it was a striper!


----------

